# Magnetron para microondas BGH 16160.



## nparede (May 11, 2011)

Buenos dias, tengo el problema que calienta "apenitas", tiene un magnetron LG 2M214-240GP, vi que el magnetron Witol 2M218H le va segun me dijeron en una casa.
El tema es que la antena de este magnetron LG que tengo original es de bajo perfil, o sea, de 20 mm y no de 30 mm como en todos.

Compre un magnetron que ni siquiera calienta "apenitas", y tenia la antena de 30 mm y se tocaba contra la chapa, por lo cual se puso en corto el magnetron, no paso nada pero no calienta nada tampoco.
Probe despues separar la antena de la chapa del gabinete del microondas con una mica y no calienta "nada" tampoco.

Consulta: puedo comprar este magnetron "Witol" "reemplazo recomendado" mencionado anteriormente de 30mm de antena y poner una mica aislante entre la chapa y la antena para que no haga corto ?, emitira bien las microondas ?

Consigo solo en un lugar famoso el mismo magnetron "Witol" de bajo perfil (antena corta) pero me rompen la cabeza, me lo cobran 3 veces.

Pregunta: Se quema un magnetron por ponerse la antena a masa ?

Gracias desde ya por ayudarme en esta eleccion.


----------



## nparede (May 12, 2011)

HOY:

hoy puse el magnetron de reemplazo, un Witol 2M218-H, y ahora sigo igual que al principio, o sea, "entibia apenitas", pongo una taza de agua que antes hervia al minuto y ahora  tan solo entibia apenitas.

Mi duda es: como funciona el selector de potencia ?, puede ser eso ?, yo lo pongo al maximo, y mido en el primario del trafo y tengo 220V, si bajo la potencia desde el selector me imagino que tengo que seguir teniendo los 220V ya que sino caeria mal la tension del filamento del magnetron y este no funcionaria.

Que puede ser ?, magnetron lo descarto, porque esta vez puse el reemplazo correcto.

La mica es un plastico en mi microondas, y no esta quemada, no hay marca de chispazos ni nada en el compartimiento en donde entra la antena del magnetron: se encuentra limpia perfectamente,
asi mismo la antena del magnetron original no tenia ni una marca ni esta quemada.

Ya lo desengrase todo el horno por dentro, descarto que sea mugre,

podra ser el trafo que me tira menos tension en el bobinado de alta?, el magnetron levanta una temperatura normal digamos.

Gracias por futuras respuestas desde ya.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 7, 2012)

ay que cambiar el capacitor ,por eso no calienta


----------

